# The REAL reason MJ is bad for us.....



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

copied from wikipedia, I highlighted what struck me. No money no chance, so when I rip on Pharma, I'm not totally against them and I would never say that they don't really have some wonder drugs. But I see greed, and we can't have that can we LOL. It's tough to be in their shoes too and I try and picture that but they need to understand that greed is not going to help. The two sides (organic/holistic/natural studies vs. mostly synthetic pharma studies) need each other if they really want to help people. I understand they are a business and need to make money, go ahead but to contributing money to keep MJ illegal is wrong and they need to let the research in other non profitable fields be, it's not all about money LOL. Who am I kidding yes it is.

The Institute of Medicine, run by the United States National Academy of Sciences, conducted a comprehensive study in 1999 to assess the potential health benefits of cannabis and its constituent cannabinoids. The study concluded that smoking cannabis is not recommended for the treatment of any disease condition, but did conclude that nausea, appetite loss, pain and anxiety can all be mitigated by marijuana. While the study expressed reservations about smoked marijuana due to the health risks associated with smoking, the study team concluded that until another mode of ingestion was perfected that could provide the same relief as smoked marijuana, there was no alternative. *In addition, the study pointed out the inherent difficulty in marketing a non patentable herb. Pharmaceutical companies will not substantially profit unless there is a patent. For those reasons, the Institute of Medicine concluded that there is little future in smoked cannabis as a medically approved medication*. The report also concluded for certain patients, such as the terminally ill or those with debilitating symptoms, the long-term risks are not of great concern

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_marijuana

This link is a great read BTW, scroll down and look at the pro people and the con people it's a must read for you guys.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2008)

its illegal..... because they make more money that way!


if it was legal we would all be growing it and the gov't wouldnt make jack spit!


----------



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> its illegal..... because they make more money that way!
> 
> 
> if it was legal we would all be growing it and the gov't wouldnt make jack spit!



Wise man too true. I just wanted to show that at least some health org. was willing to come out and say it LOL.

The Pharma companies have to pay taxes too right? I ask cause I have read both yes and no and I thought someone here would know....I honestly don't know and I won't prtetend that I do know LOL.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2008)

im sure they pay in some form, doesnt everyone?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2008)

several ways they make money (seizures as well not including court fees is another)

they bust you with it, they bust u selling it, they bust by selling it TO you, they bust you transporting it, they bust you growing it, AND they bust unknowns selling it to each other. think about it 

why miss out on 4-5-6X's the money from different sources??? 

^ what they think


----------



## snuggles (Apr 13, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> several ways they make money (seizures as well not including court fees is another)
> 
> they bust you with it, they bust u selling it, they bust by selling it TO you, they bust you transporting it, they bust you growing it, AND they bust unknowns selling it to each other. think about it
> 
> ...



This is why I laugh and shake my head when I hear people say it's only a matter of time. Or they should legalize it and tax they would be rich. LOL no they won't cause we would be growing it, who wants to buy it from the gov't they ruin everything and the THC would probably be kinda weak and you know what I mean.

I used to be one of those people and then you do the math,ToA is right again and to top it off....they created a whole slew of jobs and a whole branch of gov't when they made the DEA and started the war on drugs, it's an entity in itself and that's big time. Also the penalties besides jail are pretty civil...meaning money and social problems. Not only that they make you a non entity by declaring you a felon, taking away student loans, and I was reading he can't get private health insurance? and probably has to depend on public programs for his insurance....who do they think they are GOD, they are taking their whole life anyway from them. This is a middle aged couple for god's sake. It's total control all around the board IMO. And they also started privatizing prisons which is a huge money maker, at least I heard I have to read up a bit more but there's a whole little micro economy for them too, supplying jobs and generating money for keeping our bad guys in check LOL. I'm done for today...LOL I was suffering from forum withdrawal now I have the "itis", and I'm gonna contribute to my criminal tendencies and cure that itis with some medicine:afroweed:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Great stuff snuggles. It's the absolute truth too. I'm so sick of corruption in the government. Take care and be safe.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 22, 2008)

Alot of the clubs in the Bay are now taxing purchases made. This is a city and state tax only, the Feds still do not get anything.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 24, 2008)

Major tobacco companies are ready for legalization.

Malboro Green's, the strains used and the entire marketing campaign is in full swing.

Not everyone has a green thumb or the time/money to invest in cultivation.
Hopefully the Gov understands this. 
If Cannabis WERE to be legalized I doubt Big Tobacco would have a problem competing with Mr. Baggie salesman. People would much rather just buy it from a store, pre rolled and all...than DIY.

Right?

You hit the nail on the head about major pharmaceutical companies wanting to control and profit off Cannabis. Unfortionately for them this is a plant that anyone "Can" grow, how are we supposed to get our cut? 

This just goes to show the kinds of motivations that run our great nation:

Money.


Sickening....


----------

